# IUI in Denmark



## MrsVDW (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi all! 
Currently waiting for my next ovulation to undergo IUI at stork klinic in Denmark.
Few questions...has anyone used these guys? I read about them online and fell in love with their background story and the consultation we had via Skype was lovely, even if I did get told to loose a few pounds! 

Also, I’ve been tracking my cycle and last month I was using the bog standard ovulation strips to check if my peak was day 15 (which my Flo app said it was) I did get two lines on this day however they were not bold as the instructions said they would be. I tested from day 11 with no second line. The only time I got a second line was day 14/15 but as mentioned it wasn’t a bold line. I continued to test until day 17. Even went out on day 16 and bought the clear blue test as I thought this would be easier to test as it’s digital. But all negative from them.
Has anyone had this experience with the bog standard strips you pee on? 

We are flying to Copenhagen on day 13 & staying until day 16. So fingers crossed I will get the digital smiley face when there


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

The strips were really inaccurate for me.
I recommend clearblue dual hormone opks as it shows the rise and the peak.
Tbh though you won't want to read this. Unless you've got three well tracked cycles I would say that going to Denmark could be a waste of funds and I'd be inclined to postpone in your shoes.
Does the clinic you're using do one insemination or two per cycle? I know some do two.....
Good luck.


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey

Yes, I've done 5 IUI cycles with stork clinic. The clinic is very clean and very cosy. I also liked their story and the fact that they do stork meetings every year for all the families, because I thought it is an easy way to meet other families with the same background.
In the end I changed clinics because I didn't like that I never got to speak directly to a doctor, medical advice was only given via email or the receptionist and I didn't feel like the treatment was targeted to me, just a standard protocol that might or might not work. The reason for this is of course that this is a midwife-run clinic ... so the nice story they have did have a few drawbacks for me. 
I switched to another clinic, did IVF and now have 1 baby and one on the way. 

The OPK strips are a little tricky. They have different sensitivities. I monitored my cycles for 6 months to get a feeling for these tests. I never got a true positive on the test with a sensitivity of 25 IU/L, so I switched to strips with a sensitivity of 10 IU/L and those were positive way too early and always more than one day. So I guess my personal peak value is anywhere between 15 and 20 IU/L?

Did you consider monitoring cycles with ultrasound and then induce ovulation with ovitrelle?


----------



## MrsVDW (Jul 24, 2019)

Just an update on my original post.
We flew to Copenhagen and had our treatment and I am thrilled to say it was successful on our first IUI attempt! I am now 15 weeks pregnant.
We could not fault stork klinic. The nurses are amazing and even let my partner press the syringe during the procedure. 
Thanks all ☺


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

awesome news, congrats!


----------

